# Video updates!



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey everyone so I've been dabbling with some editing software and was thinking of producing some videos dedicated to the hobby. My tank update videos will be shot unscripted but I wanted to start producing videos with more structure and knowledge so that I could share what I've learned with everyone else! 
For those of you that don't know me, I'm not the serious type and I like to joke around so hopefully the video isnt too dry!
Feel free to leave comments! 
Cheers


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey uploaded a new video revealing a new tank! It's on my DIY dual 20 gallon long stand. I will be posting the top tank in a couple of days. Hope you enjoy it!






Cheers


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey everyone check out the video I made on my trip to HDAS auction and show! Great video for those who missed out and for those who want to relive it  Hope you like it!


----------

